# Riprendere un emerge -e world

## Montag[SGU]

E' da una settimana che cerco di portare a termine un 'emerge -e world', ma ogni volta incappo in un pacchetto che per motivi suoi non vuole lasciarsi compilare (vuoi che sia avifile o vice o chi per essi o la mancanza di spazio sull'hard-disk).

A quel punto cerco sul forum un rimedio per l'ebuild in questione o cancello qualcosa e riprendo da capo a far macinare codice.

Ma non e' possibile continuare l''emerge -e world' dal punto in cui si era arrivati prima dell'interruzione?

Merci

----------

## cerri

sarebbe comodissimo, ma temo proprio di no... attendo cmq lumi.

----------

## maur8

 *Montag[SGU] wrote:*   

> 'emerge -e world'

 Se ho letto bene vorresti ricompilare tutto?

----------

## bsolar

Dovreste provare emerge --resume, dovrebbe far riprendere l'ultima procedura interrotta.

----------

## Montag[SGU]

@maur8:

In questi giorni ho dato il via a 'emerge -e world' almeno una decina di volte. Finalmente stamane ha finito di compilare tutti i 380 e passa pacchetti senza lamentarsi una sola volta. Alleluja.

Avevo bisogna di farlo per capire da cosa dipendesse un fastidioso problema di esound; dato che 'emerge -e esound' non aveva portato ad alcuna soluzione ho pensato potessero esserci delle dipendenze trasversali non soddisfatte, da cui l'emerge world. Per la cronaca, ho scoperto che causa dei miei (e non solo miei) malesseri altri non era che nvidia-kernel-1.0.4349-r2.

A mio modo di vedere, comunque, un 'emerge -e world' periodico (ogni tre mesi, ad esempio) non puo' che essere salutare, visto che ebuild e dipendenze variano nel tempo senza criterio alcuno. In un giorno e una notte e' tutto fatto e nel frattempo si puo' tranquillamente continuare a lavorare in un'altra shell.

@bsolar:

Provero' 'emerge --resume' la prossima volta che ne avro' l'occasione, grazie per avermelo ricordato. Chissa' mai che funzioni davvero anche in questi casi... sarebbe una vera manna.

----------

## cerri

BUG!

Nel man non viene menzionato...

----------

## bsolar

 *cerri wrote:*   

> BUG!
> 
> Nel man non viene menzionato...

 

Purtroppo le manpages di emerge sono famigerate per omettere opzioni nuove e/o misconosciute ed essere un po' limitate ai comandi principali, normalmente se vuoi spulciare tutte le opzioni devi usare emerge --help.

----------

## maur8

Per installare tutti gli aggiornamenti, anche quelli non direttamente nei pacchetti world prova 

```
emerge -u --deep world
```

 o 

```
emerge -e --noreplace world
```

 in modo da non ricompilare i pacchetti che hai già compilato. A mio parere, se non hai cambiato per esempio le CFLAGS, non ha senso ricompilare pacchetti che hai già compilato.

Ciao!

----------

## shev

 *Montag[SGU] wrote:*   

> 
> 
> A mio modo di vedere, comunque, un 'emerge -e world' periodico (ogni tre mesi, ad esempio) non puo' che essere salutare, visto che ebuild e dipendenze variano nel tempo senza criterio alcuno. In un giorno e una notte e' tutto fatto e nel frattempo si puo' tranquillamente continuare a lavorare in un'altra shell.
> 
> 

 

E cos'è, la versione del formattone di windozziana memoria per linux?  :Very Happy: 

Secondo me è inutile, ti ricordo che siamo nel mondo *nix...  :Wink: 

Basta fare con un po' di criterio e buon senso la normale manutenzione, senza dimenticare gli strumenti che mette a disposizione gentoo (nel nostro caso).

Che poi male non faccia non lo discuto, anche se perdere una giornata e mezzo o anche due può non essere poco per qualcuno  :Razz: 

----------

## Montag[SGU]

Ogni giorno faccio un 'emerge -u --deep world', ma se credete che sia sufficiente vi sbagliate di grosso.

Vi faccio un semplice esempio: se avete installato wxGTK-2.4.0 prima di due settimane fa non riuscirete a installare lmule-1.2.0.1, ma se avete dato l'emerge dopo le fatidiche due settimane ecco che miracolosamente potrete usare lmule (due settimane fa e' stato accettato il mio bug per la disabilitazione dell'unicode in wxGTK). L'ebuild e' stato modificato, certo, ma per la vostra Gentoo-box e' sempre lo stesso (il numero di release non e' cambiato) e non ve ne proporra' mai l'upgrade. O vogliamo parlare dei pacchetti che, senza aver modificato i CFLAGS, falliscono la ricompilazione nonostante la loro presenza in world (il che presume una variazione del sistema che non e' mai avvenuta)?

Ovviamente siete liberissimi di pensare che non serva un 'ebuild -e world' ogni tanto... pero' mi chiedo come mai ora Gnome mi presenti uno splashscreen diverso da prima e perche' mi sia trovato tutti quei file di configurazione da aggiornare in /etc (circa una trentina, alcuni con modifiche non triviali).

Non si tratta tanto di una riminiscenza windowsiana, quanto di una immaturita' gentooiana...  migliorera' anche nella gestione degli update, non ho dubbi in proposito, ma al momento e' tutto fuorche' perfetta.

Per quanto riguarda il tempo perso, poi, ripeto che nel mio caso e' nullo: mentre in una shell eseguo l'emerge, nelle altre lavoro tranquillamente senza problemi.Last edited by Montag[SGU] on Wed May 28, 2003 10:06 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bsolar

 *Montag[SGU] wrote:*   

> Ogni giorno faccio un 'emerge -u --deep world', ma se credete che sia sufficiente vi sbagliate di grosso.

 

Anche a me non piace il sistema attuale, il famigerato "fixed in the CVS" che non implica un cambiamento della relase, ma se così non fosse penso si dovrebbe aggiornare mezzo sistema ad ogni sync.

----------

## Montag[SGU]

Hai perfettamente ragione... proprio per quello lo faccio almeno "una volta ogni tanto"  :Smile: 

----------

## shev

Mmm, messa così mi pare decisamente logica, probabilmente hai ragione tu  :Smile: 

Venendo dal mondo debian ho forse sopravvalutato lo stato di maturità di gentoo, che per quanto splendida ancora deve crescere. 

Mea culpa per la superficialità con cui ho scritto il commento, vedrò di constatare con i miei occhi i benefici del "metodo Montag"  :Wink: 

Non si finisce mai di imparare.

----------

## bsolar

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Venendo dal mondo debian ho forse sopravvalutato lo stato di maturità di gentoo, che per quanto splendida ancora deve crescere. 

 

Non credo sia solo un problema di maturità, e proprio la diversa filosofia che sta dietro alle due distro.

CMQ è il caso di ricordare che Gentoo è pur sempre una versione 1.x e per una versione così precoce è soprendentemente matura (se si cerca nel forum si possono trovare decine di testimonianze di amministratori che l'hanno introdotta in ambiti mission-critical con piena soddisfazione).

----------

## shev

 *bsolar wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Non credo sia solo un problema di maturità, e proprio la diversa filosofia che sta dietro alle due distro.

 

Bhe, sinceramente la spiegazione di Montag mi fa pensare più a un comportamento dovuto a immaturità di portage più che di diversa filosofia. Che poi anche la filosofia sia diversa ci può stare, ma in questo caso il discorso è un altro, cioè una caratteristica che col tempo andrà migliorata. Dubito che sia una cosa normale e filosofica costringere l'utente a ricompilarsi tutto ogni tanto  :Smile: 

(mi pare più filosofia windows, per questo m'era sorta spontanea la battuta  :Razz:  )

 *Quote:*   

> CMQ è il caso di ricordare che Gentoo è pur sempre una versione 1.x e per una versione così precoce è soprendentemente matura

 

Indubbiamente, la mia non voleva essere una critica a gentoo, o un volerla sminuire, non sia mai! Amo questa distribuzione e credo sia la prima a soddisfarmi pienamente, la ritengo molto stabile e evoluta, solo ho constatato che com'è giusto e normale che sia forse deve ancora maturare. Mi stupirei del contrario!  :Smile: 

----------

## bsolar

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Che poi anche la filosofia sia diversa ci può stare, ma in questo caso il discorso è un altro, cioè una caratteristica che col tempo andrà migliorata. Dubito che sia una cosa normale e filosofica costringere l'utente a ricompilarsi tutto ogni tanto 

 

Non è "una cosa normale e filosofica", se si vuole fare è una scelta personale, io ad.es. non lo faccio e non ho problemi.

Il problema è che Gentoo è molto dinamica ma una certa granularità negli update è necessaria. Mettiamo che uno sviluppatore modifichi un ebuild. È il caso di fare una nuova -r? Non sempre la politica (AFAIK) è quella di fare una nuova -r quando ci sono una serie di aggiornamenti importanti che la rendono necessaria o preferibile di un aggiornamento senza nuova relase, in modo da non far fare troppi aggiornamenti relativamente inutili (poi è chiaro che dipende da utente a utente).

Alla fine è ancora un vantaggio perché gli eventuali aggiornamenti sono disponibili ancora prima che la nuova relase sia effettuata. Questo è molto di più di ciò che si ha con altre distro, dove i cicli sono molto più lunghi, in questo senso intendevo che Gentoo ha una diversa filosofia.

L'unico problema sarebbe avere un changelog dettagliato in modo di sapere esattamente se quando e dove una certa modifica entra in ballo, ma tenendo conto che già in questo modo abbiamo più di quanto dovremmo avere (niente aggiornamenti fino alla nuova relase) io non mi lamenterei troppo...

----------

## Montag[SGU]

@bsolar:

Uhm, credo sia il caso di puntualizzare che la mia non voleva essere una critica a Gentoo, ma solo una spiegazione del perche' personalmente ritengo non inutile una periodica ricompilazione (sulla base dell'esperienza maturata in questo mio primo anno da gentooista).

Lo dico perche' mi sembra che tu ti stia un poco alterando... ma non e' davvero il caso  :Smile: 

PS: Se e' per la partita di ieri ti capisco fin troppo bene.

----------

## bsolar

 *Montag[SGU] wrote:*   

> Lo dico perche' mi sembra che tu ti stia un poco alterando... ma non e' davvero il caso 

 

Niente affatto, nessuna alterazione, solo ci tenevo a puntualizzare alcune cose.  :Wink: 

E poi se mi alterassi ve ne accorgereste. Troppo tardi, ma ve ne accorgereste...  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## shev

Mmm, bhe, puoi avere ragione anche tu... diciamo che ci sono diverse visioni, diversi lati positivi e meno positivi, dipende forse da come si guardano le cose, da cosa si ritenga più importante. Alla fine vediamo tutti la stessa cosa, solo sotto punti di vista differenti (Dio benedica la varietà del mondo).

La sola cosa certa che ho capito è che gentoo è una figata (passatemi il termine), cmq la si intenda!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## cerri

Che gentoo possa essere usata in ambienti di produzione, e' vero: l'unico problema e' installarla in una webfarm partendo dallo stage 1...

Io ci avevo anche pensato a convertire la mia webfarm, ma convertire 12 macchine che vanno una spada non mi sembra proprio il caso...   :Rolling Eyes: 

Peccato.

----------

